# Enclosure Help?



## caz2y5 (May 12, 2017)

hey guys, so I built my own enclosure out of a Tv cabinet and it's pretty much been an exercise in what can go wrong, will.

My latest issue is it's just not getting hot enough in there. I don't have the glass yet (it's being cut) so I put some crappy flimsy pieces of Perspex in there to try and see if that made a difference.

View media item 30
I have two 75watt infrared globes connected to an advanced reptile thermostat. The thermostat is set to 32 (which is the temp I was told by the breeder for the Darwin carpet python I'm hoping to put in there)

Currently the cold side is sitting at just over 18 and the warm side reads at 26. Also the thermostat is reading 22.


The cage is about 1m high 95cm wide and about 89cm deep. I've also put a shelf with a ceramic tile about half way up on the warm side.

Any suggestions on how to get it warmer?


----------



## Snapped (May 12, 2017)

Hi,
Where is the probe for the thermostat sitting? That should be plenty of heat in that size enclosure, you just need to make sure the snake can have a basking spot of 32, so I'd be seeing (with a temp gun) what the basking site is sitting at, and you can always add a branch to get closer to the globe (but you need to get some light cages around the globes anyway). 
The cold side is fine, as long as the snake can move about to thermoregulate it will be fine once you have a basking spot of 32.


----------



## caz2y5 (May 12, 2017)

Hi snapped. 

I am going to pick up a temp gun this weekend from Bunnings. I also have cages for the lights I just hadn't put them in yet on that photo. the shelf which i figure would be the basking spot ( so long as the snake agrees) is where i'm getting the reading of 26 from. 
I'm just concerned that the bottom of the cage (where all the space is) is too cold and the snake won't use it.


----------



## pinefamily (May 13, 2017)

A few more furnishings in there might help to raise the temp a little, especially a branch or two as Snapped has suggested. Also think about making some foam backgrounds for the tank; they will help hold the heat in. Have a look on the DIY section on here for ideas.


----------



## Snapped (May 13, 2017)

Yep, temp guns are great, once you have substrate in (newspaper or whatever you use etc for the floor) it won't be so cold, and then when the doors are on, it will warm up just fine.
Definitely need a few branches in there, a nice solid one going from the left hand bottom side across to the top right hand side would be ideal, then the snake can have a few spots nearer the globe where he can move to for the heat. 
The shelf looks a little bit low to be the basking site, you're going to have to get stronger globes to heat something that far down I would think, but then you run the risk of overheating the cage as well. 

Are you getting an adult Darwin?


This is a good read about their needs in regards to enclosures  http://www.southernxreptiles.com/RA Home Sweet Home.htm


----------



## caz2y5 (May 13, 2017)

True I hadn't thought of putting foam in it but that might help with the heat level. 

The python is 4 months. I'm going to keep it in a click clack to begin with which is why I haven't put substrate or newspaper in yet. 
Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## PythonMelb (May 14, 2017)

Just one point I'll make. It's likely your thermostats calibration is out (mine both are). More important than what the thermostat is set at is the actual output that you're getting. Make gradual adjustments until you have the temperatutes where you need them. One of mine is about 5 degrees out but it does the job fine in regulating the heat. Once you have your heat gun you'll be able to check this. Cheers

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapped (May 14, 2017)

caz2y5 said:


> True I hadn't thought of putting foam in it but that might help with the heat level.
> 
> The python is 4 months. I'm going to keep it in a click clack to begin with which is why I haven't put substrate or newspaper in yet.
> Thanks for the suggestions



Ah, okay. So you'll have plenty of time to get the enclosure right if you're getting a hatchy, they can be perfectly happy (obviously depending on the size of the snake and the click clack) for up to a year in a click clack on a heat mat. My Albino Darwin was just moved into his adult enclosure and he is 14 months old.


----------

